# Service Member Role Call



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks to the generous Moderators at Puff the troop support effort now has our very own forum! I would like to invite all the Puff members that serve or have served in one of the military branches to speak up and make themselves known in this thread. The plentiful donations of cigars from Puff members are ready and waiting to be sent to deployed and overseas service members in gratitude of their service. Please submit the name and contact information of deployed or overseas soldiers and service members to [email protected]. If you are a service member and would like to receive a cigar care package, feel free to nominate yourself by emailing [email protected] from a .mil email.

Thank you to everyone for your continued support and kindness!!
SFC Pete D. US Army


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Eric Montgomery here!
U.S. Navy (1989 - 2000)
Electronics Technician

USS Goldsborough DDG-20 (Decomissioning Crew)
USS Port Royal CG-73 (Plankowner)
Peral Harbor Naval Shipyard


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

SSgt Josh Barnes
189th Security Forces
Air National Guard
2004 - present

Thanks to everyone on the troop support team for all the work you do on this and to everyone who donates! I know it means a lot to the men and women receiving the packages overseas.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

LS2(AW) Verret, Jeremy 
Fleet Readiness Center West Detachment Fallon
United States Navy
2005 - Present

Thanks all. When I left Iraq and went to Kuwait to wait for my flight home, I was greeted by the Chaplain who saw me walking with my humidor towards my tent. He told me to come over around 7 for some good conversation and cigars. This was my first experience with the cigars for troops. What you do really does have a great impact on morale for the troops.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

SPC Swanson, Robert
U.S.Army EOD tech
Mar 2009 - Present
Fort Carson Currently

This is great news. Good job Puff and the others that make this happen


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service SSgt Barnes, LS2(AW) Verret, SPC Swanson, and Eric!

PS
How's the Monolith doing Swany?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

It was on the fritz the last week, had to take out all the cigars and re moisten the drawers, per Joe's recommendation. I guess it happened to him once. Other than that, she is filling up FAST. How ya been? Any chance you swinging by CO anytime soon?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Sgt Brian Williams
US Army 1986-1992
Single-Channel radioteletype operator, wireman, FM retrans, MUX, R&D for the USAF (tested NVIS antennas) and...other stuff.

56th Field Arty (Pershing), Schwaebisch-Gmuend, Germany
502nd Military Intelligence Battalion, Ft. Lewis, WA
Nike-Hercules site attached to the Bundeswehr, Flensburg Germany

And other places....


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

SMSgt Ed Kusterbeck
Air Force 1993 - 1997
Air Force Reserves (TR) 1998 - 2000
Air Force Reserves (ART) 2000 - Present
All AMMO

Been a bunch of places


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service Brian and Ed. I bet you miss Germany Brian. I loved it in Europe!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

SGT Christopher Cilento
US Air Force 1995-2000
US Army 2001-Present


Wish I had known about this earlier! We have a lot of cigar smokers in our company. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

SSgt Aaron L.
July 5 2004-Present
Air traffic controller
Lajes Field, Azores


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Thank you for your service Brian and Ed. I bet you miss Germany Brian. I loved it in Europe!


You too, brother. I almost didn't come back. Had a good friend who was a colonel in the Danish army who was going to sponsor me for the Danish equivalent of a green card. Still keep in touch with some friends from over there. I miss it almost every day, even after all of this time.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

SGT Blue Raccoon
USA 1968 - 1971
Ft. Gordon
Ft. Polk
FT. Siill
LZ English, RVN


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

1LT J.A. Garnett

3/84 Field Artillery, Neckarsulm, Germany 1978
Fort Lee, VA GTSMMM Track (Quartermaster) 1981
Fort Dix, NJ MOTOC Division 1982 - 1984


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

SSgt Kevin Segreti
USAF Active Duty
Cyber Transport Technician

2002-2005 - FE Warren AFB, Cheyenne WY
2005-2008 - Maxwell Gunter Annex, Montgomery AL
2008-2012 - RAF Alconbury, Huntingdon UK
2012-present - Lackland AFB, San Antonio TX


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

SSgt Oscar F Lopez
USAFR
3E771 Firefighter

September 2010- February 2011 deployed to the Middle East


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service SGT Cilento, SSgt A.L., SGT B.R., 1LT Garnett, SSgt Segreti, and SSgt Lopez. If any of you deploy or go overseas let us know.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> SSgt Oscar F Lopez
> USAFR
> 3E771 Firefighter
> 
> September 2010- February 2011 deployed to the Middle East


forgot to add

2005-present Homestead ARB, FL


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Thank you for your service SGT Cilento, SSgt A.L., SGT B.R., 1LT Garnett, SSgt Segreti, and SSgt Lopez. If any of you deploy or go overseas let us know.


thanks pete. we got some boys overseas but none of them smoke
hope you and family are doing great!!!!


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Great thread, thanks!

I'm active duty Air Force since 1999 and currently stationed at Fort Bragg, NC, as a Parachutist, Cyber Systems Operations Crewman  Former AGE mechanic turned Tactical Communicator. Will be overseas again soon enough!

Previous assignments include RAF Mildenhall, UK, Davis-Monthan AFB, AZ and An assignment in Las Vegas.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

When were you at Mildenhall? I stayed there for 65 days in '05.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I was in the Army for 2 years. Had some medical problems so i got out. I was at the end of AIT for EOD at Eglin AFB FL when i got out.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> When were you at Mildenhall? I stayed there for 65 days in '05.


I was there from 2000-2003


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TacticalComm said:


> I was there from 2000-2003


Gotcha. Just thought it would be kinda funny if we had been there at the same time.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

SSG John Grubbs
31R/25Q 1998-2001
Ft. Huachuca, AZ/Camp Doha, Kuwait
31F/25F 2001-2009
Ft. Huachuca, AZ; Darmstadt, Germany/Baghdad, Iraq; Pentagon
33W/35T 2009-present
Ft. Stewart, GA/Ramadi, Iraq; Wiesbaden, Germany/Bagram, Afghanistan

Thanks for taking care of the Soldiers, Marines, Airmen, and even those squiddy guys Pete.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

US Navy... 1969

Adr(recip)/adj (jet) mechanic

Served on the USS Intrepid (VS-31) which is now the Space Air Museum in New York.

Started smoking Cuban cigars when stationed at Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Active duty Navy, Submarines
USS CHICAGO
USS TOPEKA
Presently serving in Bagram, Afghanistan. Yep, a bubblehead in the desert...


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

SGT William Hoseney

USAF active duty 1979-1983
Firefighter
Eglin AFB, Florida
Kunsan AB, S. Korea

USAFR 1983-1985
Firefighter
Selfridge ANGB, Michigan
Aviano AB, Italy

Thanks for starting this thread, and for serving the men and women who serve this nation and the world.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

SSgt Ryan Mahoney, USAF
Jan 04 - Aug 09
Tyndall AFB, FL
Aug 09 - Aug 10
Kunsan AB, Korea
Aug 10 - present
Aviano AB, Italy


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> SSgt Ryan Mahoney, USAF
> Jan 04 - Aug 09
> Tyndall AFB, FL


We were at Tyndall during the same time, I was there from Jan 05-Dec 10. Where did you work?


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> We were at Tyndall during the same time, I was there from Jan 05-Dec 10. Where did you work?


EM shop. Where they taught CBRN.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Ryan7311 said:


> EM shop. Where they taught CBRN.


Oh, you're THAT guy... :kicknuts: :lol:


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

US Navy 1989-2009

Served on:
USS Dixon AS-37
USS Elliot DD-967
USS Gladiator MCM-11
USS Dextrous MCM-13
USS Underwood FFG-36
USS Scout MCM-8


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> EM shop. Where they taught CBRN.


Ahhh, cool man, I was definitely through there a few times!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

SSgt Fuzzy, USA, 12B2P, 82B2P
PACOM Any where in the pacific command '76-'83


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> SSgt Fuzzy, USA, 12B2P, 82B2P
> PACOM Any where in the pacific command '76-'83


Massive respect for you Staff Sergeant Fuzzy!


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

L


Pale Horse said:


> Ahhh, cool man, I was definitely through there a few times!


Did you know Danielle Kirby? She was in my ALS.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

EM3 USN 1993-1998
USS Cape Cod AD-43 ( decomissioned)
USS Essex LHD-2
2 West-PAC tours


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> L
> 
> Did you know Danielle Kirby? She was in my ALS.


Yep, we went to tech school together and worked together for about 5 years afterward. Small world!


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Oh, you're THAT guy... :kicknuts: :lol:


Lol. Missed this. Yeah I do that, but if I like you I mitigate the inconvenience of attending classes. It's not all we do. Actually we only teach one class per week here. It's just the only thing people know us by. So to avoid the long job description, I just say, "I'm the chem warfare guy."


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

SSgt Brent Cambio
319 CPTS
Grand Forks AFB, ND
Comptroller/Financial Analysts 

2004 - 2006 Kadena AB Japan
2006 - 2009 Hurlburt Field, FL
2009 - 2012 RAF Alconbury, UK
2012 - present Grand Forks AFB, ND


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service SSgt Cambio, Arnel, Ssgt Fuzzy, Anthony, SSgt Mahoney, SGT Hoseney, Phil, Don, SSG Grubbs, Jeramie, and Dave.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Thank you for your service SSgt Cambio, Arnel, Ssgt Fuzzy, Anthony, SSgt Mahoney, SGT Hoseney, Phil, Don, SSG Grubbs, Jeramie, and Dave.


And thank you for your service, Pete! Both to our nation, and in our troop support


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you, we appreciate your support!

View attachment 72833


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> And thank you for your service, Pete! Both to our nation, and in our troop support


+1 thank you to all service members past and present


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Thank you for your service SSgt Cambio, Arnel, Ssgt Fuzzy, Anthony, SSgt Mahoney, SGT Hoseney, Phil, Don, SSG Grubbs, Jeramie, and Dave.


Thank you Pete! Thank you for your service! And thank you for the very generous noob sampler trade a few weeks ago!


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

SA Leon Morrison
Air Force Office of Special Investigations
Joint Base Andrews, MD
19.5 years served

1993-1998 Hurlburt Field, FL - USAF Special Ops
1998-2004 Raf Mildenhall, UK - USAF Special Ops
2004-2007 Kirtland AFB, NM - USAF Special Ops and AFOSI
2007-2008 Dover AFB, DE - AFOSI
2008-2011 RAF Alconbury, UK - AFOSI
2011-present Joint Base Andrews, MD

Thanks to you all who are serving and have served, and a silent moment for those brothers and sisters who have given their life in the service of our great country!


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

pavegunner69 said:


> SA Leon Morrison
> Air Force Office of Special Investigations
> Joint Base Andrews, MD
> 19.5 years served
> ...


Uh oh. Hide your stash of CCs guys.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> Uh oh. Hide your stash of CCs guys.


LoL. Trust me Ryan...he doesn't care one bit. If he did, I'm sure he wouldn't announce what he does. Leon was my neighbor at RAF Alconbury, he got me started heavily into cigars and is a great BOTL.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> LoL. Trust me Ryan...he doesn't care one bit. If he did, I'm sure he wouldn't announce what he does. Leon was my neighbor at RAF Alconbury, he got me started heavily into cigars and is a great BOTL.


I know. I'm kidding. I actually talked to the OSI guys here when I was considering cross training. They made it very clear they were not interested in the "small fish."


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

SGT Huyck, Jeffrey US Army Infantry 1988 - 2000

'88 '90 Panzer Kaserne Germany 1/16 IN
'90 '93 Ft. Riley Kansas 2/16 IN (6 month deployment to Iraq)
'93 '95 Baumholder Germany 2nd BDE 1st Armored
'95 '00 Ft. Irwin California 2nd 11th CAV
'00 Present GS Supervisor Ft. Irwin CA training troops prior to going into harms way.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

EODC Michael Englert
US Navy
Explosive Ordance Disposal Tech
1990 - Present

I have to grow up and get a real job next Sept.


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> I know. I'm kidding. I actually talked to the OSI guys here when I was considering cross training. They made it very clear they were not interested in the "small fish."


Ryan, trust me, I am a cigar smoker first, then a SA.......you guys are safe with me! i would have put my rank, but our agency just released recent guidance about masking our rank...........but word of caution, watch out for Baconstrips, he is nothing but trouble.......baaaaaahhh!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

pavegunner69 said:


> Ryan, trust me, I am a cigar smoker first, then a SA.......you guys are safe with me! i would have put my rank, but our agency just released recent guidance about masking our rank...........but word of caution, watch out for Baconstrips, he is nothing but trouble.......baaaaaahhh!


Ryan, watch out for both these guys. I used to smoke with them back in England, Baconstrips is just the front for Pavegunner. A shady duo if you ask me.


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> Ryan, watch out for both these guys. I used to smoke with them back in England, Baconstrips is just the front for Pavegunner. A shady duo if you ask me.


You should talk.......I got your number bro.........


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

pavegunner69 said:


> You should talk.......I got your number bro.........


Budding bromance? :lol:


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> Ryan, watch out for both these guys. I used to smoke with them back in England, Baconstrips is just the front for Pavegunner. A shady duo if you ask me.


Crazy you all know each other. I was just TDY to Alconbury. I mean that place is HUGE...thank god Cambridge was nearby.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I was at Mildenhall in the AGE Shop (100 MXS) when you guys were there. I went TDY with the Paves to Stuttgart.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

SPC (E-4)KB Hallmark
A/13 FA MLRS (Multiple Launch Rocket System) 24th ID, and 3rd ID, Ft. Stewart Ga 1993-1997
then out of boredom, and missing the big guns, 4/133 FA, (155mm SP howitzers) 49th AD, Texas Army National Guard. 1997-2003
I enjoyed the gun line, so never wanted to leave, hence the low rank. Got sent to Kuwait, Ft. Sam, the border, and Orlando during a cheerleader convention. That last one was rough!


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> Crazy you all know each other. I was just TDY to Alconbury. I mean that place is HUGE...thank god Cambridge was nearby.


Hahaha.......yep, Alconbury was too big...lol, it was Mayberry dude........everybody knew everybody......and their business!


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> I was at Mildenhall in the AGE Shop (100 MXS) when you guys were there. I went TDY with the Paves to Stuttgart.


I used to be a pave gunner.......when were you there?


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

pavegunner69 said:


> I used to be a pave gunner.......when were you there?


I was there from 2000-2003, right across the parking lot from the 352nd hangar. Small world! I used to remember all of the names of my maintainer buddies over there but it's been too long now. They all got stationed at Hurlburt Field after I left


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service Leon, SGT Huyck, Michael, and SPC Hallmark.

I used to frequent RAF Mildenhall and Lakenheath once a month or so for Commissary runs and American Fast Food. I was stationed at RNAS Yeovilton with NATO and they were the closest US Bases at 3 hours away! I miss England just about every day.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is a pic that we took today after a formation run at the Joint Special Operations (JSO) 10k. We ran in uniforms and boots through the loose sand, hills and water  Good times! I'm in the middle with the AF pants and big smile
View attachment 72945


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Thank you for your service Leon, SGT Huyck, Michael, and SPC Hallmark.
> 
> I used to frequent RAF Mildenhall and Lakenheath once a month or so for Commissary runs and American Fast Food. I was stationed at RNAS Yeovilton with NATO and they were the closest US Bases at 3 hours away! I miss England just about every day.


Damn what a small world! We flew over RNAS Yeovilton a few times during my time there. I miss Europe too, especially the pubs!.

Same to you Sarge!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

TacticalComm said:


> Here is a pic that we took today after a formation run at the Joint Special Operations (JSO) 10k. We ran in uniforms and boots through the loose sand, hills and water  Good times! I'm in the middle with the AF pants and big smile
> View attachment 72945


That guy in the back is HUGE!!!! 

Love this thread. Thanks for starting is Pete and thank you everyone who posted in here who has or is serving :usa2:


----------



## redleg77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jim and right now I am in the 173rd Airborne. Currently in Afghanistan. Looks like you guys are big supporters of the troops and wanted to let you all know we appreciate it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

redleg77 said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jim and right now I am in the 173rd Airborne. Currently in Afghanistan. Looks like you guys are big supporters of the troops and wanted to let you all know we appreciate it. Thanks everyone!


Jim,

There's a couple of us around Bagram. Are you near by?


----------



## redleg77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jim and right now I am in the 173rd Airborne. Currently in Afghanistan. Looks like you guys are big supporters of the troops and wanted to let you all know we appreciate it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## redleg77 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm at Airborne now. Moving a bit more south soon though.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

redleg77 said:


> I'm at Airborne now. Moving a bit more south soon though.


Thank you for your service Jim. Shoot an email to [email protected] if you'd like a cigar care package for you and/or your friends there with you that enjoy cigars.


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

redleg77 said:


> I'm at Airborne now. Moving a bit more south soon though.


If or when you're around Bagram, there's cigar nights on main Bagram at the USO by the pax terminal on Wed nights at 2000, on Camp Warrior by the chapel on Sat nights at 2000, and Camp Sabalu-Harrison on Fri nights at 2000. Look me or lostdog13 (John) up here on Puff if you ever want to meet up. Stay safe.

Phil


----------



## redleg77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Phreebooter said:


> If or when you're around Bagram, there's cigar nights on main Bagram at the USO by the pax terminal on Wed nights at 2000, on Camp Warrior by the chapel on Sat nights at 2000, and Camp Sabalu-Harrison on Fri nights at 2000. Look me or lostdog13 (John) up here on Puff if you ever want to meet up. Stay safe.
> 
> Phil


Thanks man...I'll do that if I ever pass through.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Sgt. Bob Z
U.S.M.C. 1973-1978 D.A.V.
Huey Crew Chief/Cobra Plane captain
HMA/HML


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

My buddy Jonathan who recently received a Puff troop care package joined up but is having some difficulty posting and posting up pictures, here is him and his unit enjoying the cigars that got sent out to them


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your Service SGT Bob. Aaron pass along our thanks to your friend Jonathan.


----------



## michaelcovington133 (Nov 22, 2012)

Task Group Trident
ET2/SS Covington, Michael
2004-Present
Stationed in Bagram Afganistan


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Phreebooter said:


> If or when you're around Bagram, there's cigar nights on main Bagram at the USO by the pax terminal on Wed nights at 2000, on Camp Warrior by the chapel on Sat nights at 2000, and Camp Sabalu-Harrison on Fri nights at 2000. Look me or lostdog13 (John) up here on Puff if you ever want to meet up. Stay safe.
> 
> Phil


Sounds good! Will you be there in Jan?


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> Sounds good! Will you be there in Jan?


Yep. Should be here until April.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

This is pretty sweet news! Puff has always been a great place for helping out the men and women downrange!

I'm stateside for the next 3 years doing my instructor time.

Thomas Hennig
SFC, USA
Explosive Ordnance Disposal, Master Technician
"Master Blaster"


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

bombsquadmike007 said:


> EODC Michael Englert
> US Navy
> Explosive Ordance Disposal Tech
> 1990 - Present
> ...


Like the same job but Mr instead of Chief?


----------



## SidZiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Moser, John M
MSG, USA Retired

77-79 HHC 5/32 Ar FSG
79-81 C Co 1/68 Ar Baumholder/Wildflecken FRG
81-82 B Co 5/32 Ar FSG
82-85 C Co 1/68 Ar Wildflecken FRG
85-87 D Co 3/68 Ar FCC
87-89 D Co 1/68 Ar Wildflecken FRG
89-92 D C0 8/40 Ar FTUS Army Reserve Phoenix, Az
92-95 HQ CMTC Hohenfels, FRG
95-97 RHHT 3 ACR FCC

Proud to have served and proud of all of you guys and gals who are still serving


----------



## Shorttimer09 (Nov 24, 2012)

CPL William James
2005-2009 USMC Infantry
1/1 Alpha Company
Now working as a private security contractor.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for you service ET2 Covington, SFC Hennig, MSG (R) Moser, and CPL James. Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## brettwoody (Dec 2, 2012)

1stLt Brett Woodward, USMC - Currently on the 26 MEU. New member to the forum, just stumbled on this thread... It's really commendable that you guys provide so much support for the guys forward. Although this is the first I've seen of sending cigars for the troops, I can tell you first hand that care packages matter, and yours may be the only one some of these guys get. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CigarMarine (Nov 29, 2012)

Cpl Brian Gardner currently an air traffic controller with MACS-2 out of New River. I still consider myself new to the cigar world.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for you Service 1stLt Woodward and Cpl Gardner.


----------



## helgusmc (Nov 23, 2012)

SSgt Helgestad USMC Section Head for Refrigeration and Air Conditioning school Court House Bay Camp Lejeune NC


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service SSgt Helgestad!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Jake 
Master at Arms Second Class Petty Officer 
Explosive Detector Dog Handler
US Navy 2002-2007

Naval Station Roosevelt Roads Plank Owner 2002
OIF - 2005 to 2006. Tikrit then Talafar

I must have been living in a cave. I didn't notice this forum before. This is a great thing. 

Jake


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your Service Jake. 

I know there are more of you out there. Stand up proud and be recognized!


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

sfc gill
tf balkh 
Civil affairs (prior infantry)
camp voelke


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

SSG Price
US Army 1997-2011
Been lots of places :mischief:


----------



## derek.harris87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Derek
Sergeant , Infantry Line Team Leader, U.S. Army 2007-present

OIF '08-'09 with 4th Infantry under 10th Mountain 
OEF '10-'11 with 4th Infantry under 101st Airborne
Getting ready to take off for OEF '13-'14 with 25th Infantry

One of my buddies got a 'Cigars for Troops' package from somewhere back in '08, and that's what got me smoking. Great forum guys, been looking around for quite awhile and decided to join recently.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service SFC Gill, SSG Price, and SGT Derek!


----------



## USMCDevilDogg (Jan 16, 2013)

CPL Grayer 
USMC (2009 - Current) 
Distribution Management


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service CPL Grayer!


----------



## faylo (Jan 11, 2013)

USAF Active Duty 9/78 - 9/82 - Radio Relay Repairman
Keesler AFB Biloxi, MS - Training 11/78-4/79
Tinker AFB, Oklahoma City, OK - 3rd Combat Communications Group 4/79-9/80
Ankara Air Station, Ankara, Turkey - Det 16-1 9/80-9/81
Griffiss AFB, Rome, NY - 485th Engineering Installation Group 9/81-9/82

Thanks to all who have served, are serving currently and who will serve!
-Jim
:hail:


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

faylo said:


> USAF Active Duty 9/78 - 9/82 - Radio Relay Repairman
> Keesler AFB Biloxi, MS - Training 11/78-4/79
> Tinker AFB, Oklahoma City, OK - 3rd Combat Communications Group 4/79-9/80
> Ankara Air Station, Ankara, Turkey - Det 16-1 9/80-9/81
> ...


from a fellow soldier welcome to puff and thanks for your service


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your Service Jim!

David, have you been taken care of with a care package yet? Or need a resupply?


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Thank you for your Service Jim!
> 
> David, have you been taken care of with a care package yet? Or need a resupply?


i have received one in December and i sent an email to see about getting a resupply but have not heard anything


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

davidg1977 said:


> i have received one in December and i sent an email to see about getting a resupply but have not heard anything


On it. We'll get you taken care of this week.


----------



## Mac05 (Jan 20, 2013)

SGT David McCollum
United States Army 
2006-Present
Air Defense Artillery
Currently located in Germany


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

LCDR Timothy West
US Navy
Currently deployed to Kandahar, Afghanistan 8/2012-5/2013


Started smoking over here to replace lack of beer, bourbon, or tequila. Seems like a good pairing for when I get back home.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service LCDR West and SGT McCollum!

If either of you would like a Cigar/Pipe care package send an email to [email protected] and we'll get you taken care of.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Spc huey 
2007 - current
Con barracks , germay 1-18 in 
Wheeler army airfield, Hawaii 2-25 avn


----------



## bradley (Mar 30, 2013)

SGT Bradley
03-06 3rd ACR Ft. Carson
06-13 ANG Maine
Currently in Afghanistan for my forth tour in the middle east

I have been smoking on and off but have really gotten into it this tour as a hobby for relaxing. It takes me home for about an hour or so just hanging out with the guys only thing missing is a beer and BBQ :mrgreen:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service SPC Huey and SGT Bradley!


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Eddie Adams
US NAVY (1989-1994)
MM2
USS SARATOGA CV60 (Decom Crew)
NSF SECURITY DIEGO GARCIA

FL NATIONAL GUARD (1998-2002)
SGT
53IB 2/116th FA DET


----------



## Mrawrrawr (Apr 6, 2013)

PFC Miller USMC
29 Palms, California B Co
0651 Data Network Specialist
2012-present

Ain't gone anywhere yet, got a bit more training to do before I can go.


----------



## ace_labrone (May 1, 2013)

TSgt Craig Olson
USAF (Ret) 1986-2006
Intelligence

Currently in Afghanistan for my 2nd rotation, supporting the troops as a DOD Contractor. 

Great forum guys and I really appreciate the kindness that I see on this page. Big reason why I joined. Thanks again


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

ace_labrone said:


> TSgt Craig Olson
> USAF (Ret) 1986-2006
> Intelligence
> 
> ...


*You be careful, Craig. You're in all our prayers! :grouphug:


----------



## ace_labrone (May 1, 2013)

Thank you Janet.

I really appreciate it.


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

US Army (89-93) Tactical Comms.
Worked for several Defense Companies.
Now, manufacture cigars in Panama.
Ft Gordon
Korea
Ft. Huachuca
Panama
England
Sarajevo
Tampa


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Sgt USMC
95 - 00
CH53E Mechanic and Air Crewman (home grown)
Was stationed and deployed to a lot of places, but the west coast was always home 

Thanks to all the young men and women out there currently serving, and to the saltier ones as well.


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

Army
2000 - present
Currently overseas 

I have been enjoying cigars, on and off since 1990. However, in the last three years I have been more involved and dedicated to the enjoyment premium cigars! :smoke2:


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

SSG Satterfield
U.S. Army 1997-2007
Duty Stations include Ft. Sill, OK, Redstone Arsenal, AL, Ft. Stewart, GA, and Ft. Hood, TX.
Deployed Iraq 03-04
Dept. Army Civilian 2007-Present
Deployed 09-10 and currently deployed in KAF Afghanistan 

Thanks to everyone in the thread for your past and/or present service to our great nation!


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

IT1(IDW/SW) Bentley

US Navy 1997-Present. Shellback (x3), Completed longest continuous out to sea period since WWII (186 days without a port) onboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt following 9/11.

Commands:
USS Theodore Roosevelt (Nimitz Class Nuclear Powered Aircraft Carrier. Operation Allied Force in Kosovo, Operating Enduring Freedom, Humanitarian Aid for 1999 Izmit Earthquake in Turkey)
USS Harry S Truman (Nimitz Class Nuclear Powered Aircraft Carrier. Operation Enduing Freedom, Operation Iraqi Freedom, Humanitarian Aid for Hurricane Katrina and 2010 Haiti Earthquake)
NETWARCOM (Navy's Network Defense / Cyber Command.)
NATO Role 3 Hospital, Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan (Operation Enduring Freedom.)
USS Philippine Sea (Ticonderoga Class Guided Missile Cruiser)


----------



## Cheftompkins (Jul 31, 2013)

My wife

PFC Heidi Tompkins (Soon to be Second LT. O1-E)
Active Duty US Army Medic (Soon to be doctor)
2011-Current
Currently Stationed - Fort Belvoir, VA

PS. Thank you to everyone who has served our country and fought for our right to live free!!!!!!!!


----------



## odiedog52 (Aug 4, 2013)

New guy here, spent 6 years in the Army in the Infantry, 4 of those as a paratrooper.

2006-2010 82nd Airborne Division (2-325 AIR) - 11B
2010-2012 California Army National Guard 1-184 HHC - Scout Platoon


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

CW01 
USN 1982-1988
USS Mahan DDG-42 (now decomissioned)
Weapons System Specialist

Started out as FCSN in the advanced electronics program and rose to Firecontrolman First Class before getting chosen for the warrant officer program in 1987.
Did my 6 and got the hell out after the new Chief of Naval Operations Admiral Trost decided he was going to try and turn the Navy into the Marine Corps.
First all the beards had to go, then high and tight haircuts, then Hitler mustaches. I got past all of that but when my training session for the firing of guided missiles was interrupted and I was directed to form up the division on the pier for mandatory marching drills that moment made my decision for me. You cant even form up a division on a destroyer, let alone march anywhere. I asked WTF and was told it was about discipline. If I was an infantryman that would have been a different story but to interrupt training on our primary mission for BS that was just too much. Loved the job, loved serving my country, loved the first 4 years, hated the BS for the last 2 years.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Sgt Chad
US Army 83-87
National Guard 87-89

31E Field Radio Repair
Duty stations included....
C Co 702nd Maintenance BN, Camp Edwards West, Korea (supporting the DMZ)
597th Maintenance Co, Fort Hood TX

Proud to be the Son-in-law of:
SFC Robert Carpenter, US Army retired
served approx 1960 - 1982 with multiple tours in Vietnam, Korea, Germany, and Fort Bragg
He passed several years ago due to complications due to exposure to Agent Orange

and also Proud to be the Father of 3 Soldiers

SSG Kenneth
SPC Mark (who got me interested in cigars)
SPC Greg

who have all been deployed to the "sand box" 

Thank you to all that have been willing to defend our freedom, at any cost..... up to, and including your life....:usa2:


----------



## cb82acp (Aug 23, 2013)

SFC Bryan
1994-1998 82nd Signal Battalion 
2005- Present 198th Signal Battalion Delaware Army National Guard


----------



## prh27 (Sep 12, 2013)

AM3 Harrison, USN
2012-present
NAS Oceana

Aviation structural mechanic on F/A-18 Supers. Still very new to the military compared to most of you in here. Haze gray and underway in the near future. I'm also the proud brother of

LT Harrison, USN 
2000-2009 USMC, 7314 UAV Operator
2011-present USN, Supply 

He enlisted in the USMC, did plenty of time overseas in Bosnia-Herzergovina and OIF. Picked up GySgt right before being chosen for STA-21. Finished his degree and commissioned into the USN as an O-1E. I'm working on his cigar habit, which is pretty non-existent at the moment.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

May Canadian Armed Forces member fall in for role call?


----------



## odiedog52 (Aug 4, 2013)

momo439 said:


> May Canadian Armed Forces member fall in for role call?


Hell yes.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome!

Sgt Morisot
-96 to 01, Field Engineer at 3 Field Engineer Regiment (reserve);
-01 to now, Construction Technician;

Postings:
-ASU Edmonton;
- 1 Combat Engineer Regiment;
- 4 Wing Cold Lake;
- Canadian Forces School of Military Engineer Gagetown ; (current)

Tours:
- 2008, UAE;
- 2011, Kandahar, Afghanistan;

Glad I could fall in, 
-


----------



## hunter19delta (Nov 3, 2013)

SGT Hunter
U.S. Army, Mos 19D, Cavalry Scout
2005-2007 Fort Hood, Texas
2007-2011 Baumholder, Germany
Deployed to Iraq:
2005-2006
2008-2009


----------



## carlobal01 (Aug 6, 2014)

Checking in, US Navy 1996 - present. Thanks for everyone's service and this is a great forum.


----------



## joyride964 (Sep 3, 2014)

United States Marine Corps
Cpl. Rodriguez
2009-2013
1st Air and Naval Gunfire Liaison Company (ANGLICO)

0861 Fire Supportman with Joint Fires Observer Qualification

Oorah


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

I was in the PA guard.. 1 111th for 2 years. I busted my knee up and was discharged though. It was a great experience.


----------



## SmokinSailor (Dec 1, 2014)

2012-Present US Navy
One of those glowing reactor types sitting in the bowels of a submarine.

Good to see all who served on here


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

United States Marine Corps Reserve 
Cpl. D
1996-2002 
5954 - Air Traffic Control Communications Technician 
NAS Pensacola 1996-1997
NAS JRB Willow Grove 1998-2002

Oorah!


----------



## Single_Malt (Jan 17, 2015)

4- year regular army, Geissen Germany 202nd Mp Company, 18th MP Brigade, 5th corp. 2 tours SW Asia Desert Storm, Operation Provide Comfort


----------



## Single_Malt (Jan 17, 2015)

4- year regular army, Geissen Germany 202nd Mp Company, 18th MP Brigade, 5th corp. 2 tours SW Asia Desert Storm, Operation Provide Comfort

1987-1992


----------



## Copnkilt (Aug 8, 2012)

USMC 1st Bn 6th Marines, Camp Lejuene NC 2005-2009
30th Brigade NC National Guard 2002-2006
49th Missile defense Battalion Alaska National Guard 2006-2009
51st RAOC SC National Guard 2010-2013
131st MP Co SC National Guard 2013-present


----------



## MkVrgs (Oct 4, 2015)

SPC Mike Vargas 2010-Present
Army calls me a linguist
229 MI Bn
717 MI Bn
7 SFG(A)


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

MkVrgs said:


> SPC Mike Vargas 2010-Present
> Army calls me a linguist
> 229 MI Bn
> 717 MI Bn
> 7 SFG(A)


Fun stuff. I guess you must have spent time at Ft Huachuca? I had a bunch of guys in my basic that were linguists. First to Monterey at Fort Ord, now decommissioned, but most were learning Arabic and Farsi. Then down for more time at Huacuca. I spent quite a bit of time at Fort Sam Houston. First doing combat medic, then respiratory specialist, but getting a good dose of 18D as we trained in the same remote part of the base. I went back there this year. I was shocked to see how tiny the base is. I could see across it from all sides. It was a bit sad. Did burn unit stuff during the Gulf War. I could be attached to the 18th SF out of Provo, UT if needed as a slotted 18D but on,y had two occasions for that.

Most of my time after AD was national guard in UT, then MOARNG. Switched over to the reserves in Omaha and Niagara Falls.

I really liked the 135th MASH out of KC, MO. A much smaller unit with a much better esprit d'corps. I was placed in their OR platoon which was almost all officers, nurses, anethesthitists and nurse. A group of enlisted scrub techs but we all had to work so closely together, it was UN,Ike any other unit I was apart of. We had great training exercises and MEDRETs all over the Caribbean and South America.

I got zapped by a mosquito while in this group during life in a flooding soup back in 1993. I had full blown encephalitis, but recovered. However its aftermath had me retiring from civilian life as well as military life at the end of 2003. I could come back for observational stuff or training the weird stuff I was trained in, but now feel a bit of nostalgia being out of civilian medical and military life. There always seems to be a silver lining. You just have to look for it.

Than,s for serving and stay healthy and as safe as possible.

Great thread. Glad to see people coming home and making that awkward transition back into civilian life. It can be a challenge.


----------



## MkVrgs (Oct 4, 2015)

Fun stuff. I guess you must have spent time at Ft Huachuca? I had a bunch of guys in my basic that were linguists. First to Monterey at Fort Ord, now decommissioned, but most were learning Arabic and Farsi. Then down for more time at Huacuca. I spent quite a bit of time at Fort Sam Houston. First doing combat medic, then respiratory specialist, but getting a good dose of 18D as we trained in the same remote part of the base. I went back there this year. I was shocked to see how tiny the base is. I could see across it from all sides. It was a bit sad. Did burn unit stuff during the Gulf War. I could be attached to the 18th SF out of Provo, UT if needed as a slotted 18D but on,y had two occasions for that.

Most of my time after AD was national guard in UT, then MOARNG. Switched over to the reserves in Omaha and Niagara Falls.

I really liked the 135th MASH out of KC, MO. A much smaller unit with a much better esprit d'corps. I was placed in their OR platoon which was almost all officers, nurses, anethesthitists and nurse. A group of enlisted scrub techs but we all had to work so closely together, it was UN,Ike any other unit I was apart of. We had great training exercises and MEDRETs all over the Caribbean and South America.

I got zapped by a mosquito while in this group during life in a flooding soup back in 1993. I had full blown encephalitis, but recovered. However its aftermath had me retiring from civilian life as well as military life at the end of 2003. I could come back for observational stuff or training the weird stuff I was trained in, but now feel a bit of nostalgia being out of civilian medical and military life. There always seems to be a silver lining. You just have to look for it.

Than,s for serving and stay healthy and as safe as possible.

Great thread. Glad to see people coming home and making that awkward transition back into civilian life. It can be a challenge.[/QUOTE]
No time in Huachuca, went from Monterey to Goodfellow AFB. Didn't go to Sam, either, did another stint on an AFB. Then decided to go airborne and was fortunate enough to not go to the 82nd. The unit here is pretty sweet, and I love the location


----------



## saleen0027 (Oct 19, 2015)

USMC
1999-2003
1st LAR Bn. 1st Mar Div
0341 Mortars
2001 WestPac 
2003 Operation Iraqi Freedom


----------



## praul0704 (Oct 25, 2015)

US Army
Combat Engineer
2003-2006

US Coast Guard 
Operations Specialist
2006-Present

Thank you all for serving, I personally appreciate it as well as my family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

praul0704 said:


> US Army
> Combat Engineer
> 2003-2006
> 
> ...


So you spent some time at Fort Leonard Wood. I did basic there. Miserable place, but with loads of great memories that made me the person (man) I am.

Thank you for service in both the U.S. Army and the Coast Guard. I think many have just no idea how important the USCG is to securing our everyday freedoms and way of life. Up there with the ICE folks who are also taken for granted and everyday is a potential deadly situation or shitstorm. That can be said for all first responders, but especially for CG, ICE and anybody dealing with borders and baddies.

Here's a toast to you and the other brave souls keeping us safe! Cheers!

I'm former Army. Medically retired. Combat Medic, then Respiratory Spevialist and could be slotted as an 18D with the 19 SF group. Ho-Rah!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

1998 - 2006 US Navy - 8 years to the day. 

Great Mistakes for boot and 'A' School - 1998-1999
San Diego for 'C' School - 1999 - 2000
USS McClusky FFG-41 from 2000-2005 - 3 South PACS
STRATCOMMU/TACAMO @ Tinker AFB Oklahoma City for 2005-2006

ET3(SW)


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

.[/QUOTE]
No time in Huachuca, went from Monterey to Goodfellow AFB. Didn't go to Sam, either, did another stint on an AFB. Then decided to go airborne and was fortunate enough to not go to the 82nd. The unit here is pretty sweet, and I love the location[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you ended up in the right place. One of my good buddies was stuck in the 82nd. Hated it there. He was lucky enough to work the system to get sent to Ft. Sam. We got letters from his old squad mates in the sand. They were miserable but we sent them plenty of toiletries with modified listerine for those down times. 
I wouldn't want to wish a long stay at Fort Bragg. Much better off in the 101 for bigger Airborne units. We had a guy from the 101 as well. He liked most of his FT. Campbell experience.

Best of luck out there.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## praul0704 (Oct 25, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> So you spent some time at Fort Leonard Wood. I did basic there. Miserable place, but with loads of great memories that made me the person (man) I am.
> 
> Thank you for service in both the U.S. Army and the Coast Guard. I think many have just no idea how important the USCG is to securing our everyday freedoms and way of life. Up there with the ICE folks who are also taken for granted and everyday is a potential deadly situation or shitstorm. That can be said for all first responders, but especially for CG, ICE and anybody dealing with borders and baddies.
> 
> ...


Yes, Fort lost in the woods... I had to do AIT there as well so that definitely added to the experience. Then I hopped over to Fort Benning GA for my permanent duty station where I served my term on Kelly Hill. Had a good time and made some good friends. All in all, a great experience, loads of memories and meet some amazing people from all over the world.

Now I've had some new experiences in the CG. Had jobs from law enforcement, surveillance and search and rescue. Had the opportunity to visit countries that others I wouldn't have...

An '82 Margaux sounds awesome... Cheers friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Columbus, Georgia is a nice place. I think we all say the same when in the service as to visiting countries I wouldn't have otherwise put on my top lists to travel to. I certainly ever want a return to Africa. Not even for a layover. I did fall in love with the Caribbean though and special thanks for that. What a jewel of islands to choose from. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## usmcclabaugh (Aug 18, 2015)

USMC 
2006-current
HMH-461
6113
2009-2010 AFG
2014-2015 24th MEU

Thank you everyone for your service, and the sacrifices that everyone has made and still is making.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomp (Dec 13, 2015)

Us Army combat engineer 1992-2000 also spent time at FLW


----------



## Boss_Bourbon (Jan 29, 2016)

USMC
3d BN 4th Marines
2006-2010

Brand new to the forums here and happy to see that there is awesome support for our fellow leaf-loving servicemen!


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

USMC
May 1981-Sep 1992
1st Bn 10th Marines

I went to boot camp in Parris Island, SC and spent majority of my time in Camp Lejeune, NC or deployed in various parts of the world. I was a Artillery Man because blowing shit up is just fun!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> USMC
> May 1981-Sep 1992
> 1st Bn 10th Marines
> 
> I went to boot camp in Parris Island, SC and spent majority of my time in Camp Lejeune, NC or deployed in various parts of the world. I was a Artillery Man because blowing shit up is just fun!


You might have been covering my ass in many places. Glad you came out with your mind and hearing intact. I love seeing others that intend me harm receiving airmail. Hate that stuff when it's trying to fix in my point of location. Artillery and the guys/gals in the skies are really appreciated by the guys in the ground even if we tend to give you folks grief when sharing a drink. Just know that at the end of each day we are thankful that you are there and know how to place a shell 5-10km from where it levels the barrel of a large gun. Cheers, and thanks for your service.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> You might have been covering my ass in many places. Glad you came out with your mind and hearing intact. I love seeing others that intend me harm receiving airmail. Hate that stuff when it's trying to fix in my point of location. Artillery and the guys/gals in the skies are really appreciated by the guys in the ground even if we tend to give you folks grief when sharing a drink. Just know that at the end of each day we are thankful that you are there and know how to place a shell 5-10km from where it levels the barrel of a large gun. Cheers, and thanks for your service.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Thank you as well. Giving and getting grief over drinks is half the fun! In combat, we are all brothers and cover each others asses. Arty covers the infantry, tankers and and the boys in the air cover us all. The pic is my gun in Beirut around Aug 1983, first artillery to fire in combat since Vietnam at the time. I was part of the 24th MAU whose HQ was blown up by a POS driving a truck full of explosives on Oct 23, 1983.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I had a good buddy that was in the closet barrack to the one that was destroyed in Beirut. That's a nice picture. Lebanon is a beautiful place. He hates it do to horrible memories much like my FIL and Vietnam which is a jewel of SE Asia. I guess I have similar feeling toward West Africa. Probably unfounded in reality, but we all have some demons from places we have been deployed to. 

I don't know if I ever would return to the Middle East, but after coming home I minutes in Middle Eastern studies as I really wanted to know the place back in its glory days. 
I often think if Istanbul but with the current administration, it will never happen. Same with Egypt. I was lucky enough to see the Tut stuff as it traveled back at the end of the 1970s. I was just a kid but very impressive. 

Thanks again for the picture. I hadn't thought if my friend in awhile. I need to look him up. Cheers. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## DevilDog_Smoke (Jun 19, 2016)

Sgt Wageman
USMC 
6092 A/F Mach
2009-Present


----------



## kaufmabr (Jun 19, 2016)

*Service*

Proud Boatswain here! Right now @ LCS.


----------



## guitar4001 (Feb 28, 2008)

*army*

Major
US Army
2007-present
Foreign Area Officer
Currently in SE Africa

Faves are DE Liga Privada, Opus, Padron, Ashton VSG, Montes, Bolivar, RyJ, and whatever I can find. I'm always on the lookout for a good $5 cigar.

-Paul


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow... A resurrected thread but it's all good... 

US Navy
1984 to 1988
Torpedoman's Mate 3rd Class
MK-48 Torpedo Technician
- Orlando, FL
Naval Training Center
MK-48 & MK-46 Torpedo Schools, Also SUBROC, ASROC, Tomahawk, & Harpoon Missile Familiarization
- San Diego, CA
Point Loma Submarine Base
MK-48 Torpedo Shop


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

US ARMY
SSG


CH-47 Flight Engineer
2006-Present










Awesome to see a good group of vets that enjoy a hobby I just recently found and fell in love with.


----------



## [email protected]@n94 (Nov 20, 2017)

USMC
Cpl - also known as the Backbone of the Marine corps
Electronics and telecommunications repairman aka 2847
NC Camp Lejeune 
2013 - present


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

US Army, PFC
1989-1992, 24T, PATRIOT Missile Systems Technician
Ft Sill
Ft Bliss
Saudi Arabia 
Bahrain
Germany



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak (Nov 23, 2017)

USMC
Aug. 2001-Aug. 2005 (was in boot camp for the 9/11 attack....that was an ordeal)
Parris Island 3rd Battalion India Company 
2146 M1 Tank Mechanic stationed in Quantico, VA.....where there were no tanks....lol. 
Ended up working as an AAV mech, Russian vehicle mech (for use as threat vehicles in training) and a serial insurgent used in training the butter bars of the Marines.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

USMC '95-'03
E-5 SGT 
1833 - AAV Section Leader
4th, 1st, and 2nd Mar Div.
Operation Enduring Freedom & Operation Iraqi Freedom 2003
My section made the furthest inland amphibious landing in MC history (1050 km/652 mi) which also made us the first Marines to enter Baghdad 04/2003. That far inland, only 3 vehicles with >50 Marines were "sea worthy" enough to cross the Diayala river.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Army 1996-2009
I was a cook


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Matfam1 said:


> US Army, PFC
> 1989-1992, 24T, PATRIOT Missile Systems Technician
> Ft Sill
> Ft Bliss
> ...


Ft Sill is 40 min from me.



JtAv8tor said:


> Army 1996-2009
> I was a cook


Why does a Steven Seagal movie pop into my head?

Thanks to all who have served. I didn't but my dad put in 32 with the Air force.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Ft Sill is 40 min from me.
> 
> Why does a Steven Seagal movie pop into my head?
> 
> ...


Never said what I cooked 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

U.S. Army 1974-1985

Thank you all past present and future for your Service to our Country!

“No Mission Too Difficult, No Sacrifice Too Great”


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Never said what I cooked
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Got to admit... I'd be a more than a little surprised to find out you were an Army cook....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Ft Sill is 40 min from me.
> 
> Why does a Steven Seagal movie pop into my head?
> 
> ...


Ft Sill is the coldest place I have ever reloaded hundreds of AR magazines. I qualified with the M-16 on the first go around.... I spent the rest of our range time reloading for those that couldn't shoot or were just smart enough to miss a few extra times.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Escopeton (Nov 29, 2017)

USMC, 74 - 78. SGT.
American Embassy, Yaounde, Cameroun.
American Embassy, Madrid, Spain.
3rd.MarDiv.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

US Army
E-5 Sergant
2nd/75th Rangers Ft. Lewis Washington
Grenada/Panama


----------



## kryptoroxx (May 13, 2018)

I'll toss my hat in. 



USMC 03-16
Sergeant

3533/3531
Iraq/Afghanistan


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

URAH DEVIL DOG! 
You're among several Marines here. I too spent more time than desired in the big sand box.


----------



## kryptoroxx (May 13, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> URAH DEVIL DOG!
> You're among several Marines here. I too spent more time than desired in the big sand box.


Rah!

Sadly I was stationed in the stateside sandbox too lol. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

kryptoroxx said:


> Rah!
> 
> Sadly I was stationed in the stateside sandbox too lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


29 Palms? I too was on the "Left Coast" for quite awhile. MOS 1833 AAV crew


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

US Army
1989-1992
24T PATRIOT Missile Systems Technician


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

USMC
1995-(It's complicated) Last time I wore my uniform was 2005.
Marine Air Ground Task Force Planner


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks to all of you from my family and I!
Mark


----------



## Bury White (Jul 8, 2018)

Royal Navy
2005-2016

Leading Mechanical Engineer

HMS Edinburgh
HMS Exeter
HMS Iron Duke
MCM Squadron


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

2000-04 US Army
14J short range air defense radar operator
Ft. Drum
Camp Sears, Uijongbu S. Korea


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Dran said:


> 2000-04 US Army
> 14J short range air defense radar operator
> Ft. Drum
> Camp Sears, Uijongbu S. Korea


Woohoo, another Air Defender! 24T PATRIOT Missile Systems Technician.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

US Navy 88 -94

DP2
EPMAC
USS Nimittz


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

United States Marine Corps

2005-2010


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Ranger0282 said:


> Panama


Operation Just Cause?


----------



## macko2000 (Jan 10, 2018)

MSgt MacKenzie, USAF
2002 - Present

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

2000-Present, and very ready to retire. 

11B/19D, and an inordinate amount of ASIs/SQIs. I think the last time I checked, my full MOS code was 19Z5MJ32S, and a few more that can't be added on because of character limits.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> 2000-Present, and very ready to retire.
> 
> 11B/19D, and an inordinate amount of ASIs/SQIs. I think the last time I checked, my full MOS code was 19Z5MJ32S, and a few more that can't be added on because of character limits.
> 
> ...


*laughs in pog*

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Verdict said:


> *laughs in pog*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Ha! If I had to do it all over (and were able to join with today's MOS options) I'd have signed up to be a UAS pilot. I was the First Sergeant for an STB for a while that had a UAS detachment; not only were these kids able to walk on to incredibly high-paying jobs civilian side after they completed their AIT, but they also got mandatory flight crew rest and other perks while they were in and flying for the Army.

I don't regret a minute of what I've been a part of, though. It changed who I was and who I would have been in some very good ways. Plus, CIBs look badass. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ha! If I had to do it all over (and were able to join with today's MOS options) I'd have signed up to be a UAS pilot. I was the First Sergeant for an STB for a while that had a UAS detachment; not only were these kids able to walk on to incredibly high-paying jobs civilian side after they completed their AIT, but they also got mandatory flight crew rest and other perks while they were in and flying for the Army.
> 
> I don't regret a minute of what I've been a part of, though. It changed who I was and who I would have been in some very good ways. Plus, CIBs look badass. :vs_laugh:


Sadly the days of high paying jobs for the UAS folks are few and far between now, especially those coming right out of a 4 year gig. Still an incredibly marketable skill and easy to find a job but not what it was 3-4 years ago.

I started out infantry had my fun, crewed UH-60s for a couple years then went to flight school. Flew OH-58Ds for a few more years then opted to move on as a Govt Civilian, still in the aviation field of course 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Sadly the days of high paying jobs for the UAS folks are few and far between now, especially those coming right out of a 4 year gig. Still an incredibly marketable skill and easy to find a job but not what it was 3-4 years ago.
> 
> I started out infantry had my fun, crewed UH-60s for a couple years then went to flight school. Flew OH-58Ds for a few more years then opted to move on as a Govt Civilian, still in the aviation field of course
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


You mean you were a cook right 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Verdict said:


> You mean you were a cook right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


You say that like I don't cook anymore 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

US Army
1982 - 1987
12B - Combat Engineer
62E - Heavy Equip Operator


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> 2000-Present, and very ready to retire.
> 
> 11B/19D, and an inordinate amount of ASIs/SQIs. I think the last time I checked, my full MOS code was 19Z5MJ32S, and a few more that can't be added on because of character limits.
> 
> ...


Why do all "Tops" have that same look? Like I did something wrong and I'm about to told all about it...............Maybe it was just me. :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

ForMud said:


> Why do all "Tops" have that same look? Like I did something wrong and I'm about to told all about it...............Maybe it was just me. :grin2:


I blame it on being fueled by caffeine, nicotine and hate... 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm glad this thread came back to light given the number of new members having been in the service. Sincerely, thank you for your service and the sacrifices you and your family's made. The majority of my family served and I was set to, but it wasn't in the cards for me. However, I am very active in a VSO as a member in the Son's and Riders volunteering much of my free time. Again, thank you.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

poppajon75 said:


> I'm glad this thread came back to light given the number of new members having been in the service. Sincerely, thank you for your service and the sacrifices you and your family's made. The majority of my family served and I was set to, but it wasn't in the cards for me. However, I am very active in a VSO as a member in the Son's and Riders volunteering much of my free time. Again, thank you.


Trust me when I say that support from home is a huge help. During one of my deployments we would regularly get some awesome care packages (more like care crates) delivered from various motorcycle clubs and other organizations; we always appreciated it every time something would arrive.

I was very glad to see that I'm not the only that has served or been involved in some way.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

2001-2006 Navy veteran checking in. Thanks to call those sending smokes to the troops abroad. I'm sure it's very much appreciated.


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

Enlisted in US Army in 2003 (11B)... transitioned into the Reserves in 2011 as a 35D... few years left til I get my letter!


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

2000-2011 Air Force Military Police Active Duty 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hard Light (Aug 16, 2020)

1991-2014 USAF
-2A6X1A Jet Engine Mech. Maintained: A-10, B-1 Bomber, B-2 Bomber, C-17, F-16, F-22 and T-38’s.

—Aircraft Maint Quality Assurance

I’d do it all over again, if they’d let me.

-Hard Light


----------

